# No break conectado a la linea lectrica sin respaldo proporciona mas corriente?



## transistor007 (Nov 24, 2008)

Estimados amigos, hace un par de dias me surgió una duda en base a lo que me ocurrió: resulta que tengo un no break (regulador de voltaje), donde tengo conectado mi pc y otros aparatos electrónicos. Me disponía a utilizar mi pc, la encendí y todo empezó muy bien, lo que no note es que no estaba conectado a la línea ese regulador de voltaje, así que la única alimentación que mantenía mi pc encendida era la pila de respaldo del no break. Después de unos minutos empezó a enviar la bocina de término de batería e hice caso omiso. De pronto zazzzz ocurrió lo peor se quemo mi pc… mi duda es: es posible que como no había el suficiente voltaje de alimentación, la pc demando corriente al no break y éste envió algún transitorio que hizo ocurriera eso? Pues todo se basa en la relación v=ir…
Alguien me comento que quizás el no break tenia equipo electrónico deficiente es decir transistores o igbts, lo cual me pareció absurdo.. alguien conoce alguna mejor explicación? 


saludos y espero aprendamos muchos de esto..


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 25, 2008)

hola amigo 007

sabes lo mas provable es queel sistema de respaldo de energia, perdio el control con tan bajo voltaje, la recomendacion del fabricante es que cuando comienza a sonar el tipico pitido del equipo, se comiense a apagar los consumos, por que de seguro el fabricante no se hace responsable por lo que ocurra despues.
y tecnicamente hablando es muy provable que cmo perdio el control se hallan desarrollado voltajes pick y transientes fueras de control.


a


----------



## transistor007 (Nov 28, 2008)

por fin alguien responde1 gracias e-nixx, asi es. cuando hay un corte de energia, el no break solo funciona con la bateria, conforme disminuye dicha bateria (voltaje), la carga  (pc)sigue demandando corriente y en algun momento demanda tanta para compensar la falta de voltaje y quema los equipios... es muy cierto que los fabricantes no se comprometen en estos casos... pero esto no queda aqui, pensemos un momento en los equipos de monitoreo continuo, esos equipos que respaldan información masiva en tiempo real, que deben ser coenectados a no breaks por los apagones momentaneos de energia... siento que por ahi va el problema, que ocurre en estso casos, pienso y si estoy en lo cierto con la explicacion anterior que esto es muy profundo....

saludos y gracias


----------



## fernandob (Nov 28, 2008)

hola.

 si el equipo fue el culpable es una CACA.......todo eso que ponen que suena una alarma y que hay que apagarlo y que el fabricante no se hace responsable es otra caca.
cuando un salame diseña y fabrica algo de electronica DEBE TENER EN CUENTA TODO , asi que si el dueño del equipo se fue a un telo y dejo la compu prendida y se corta la luz .........por mas que suene la alarma nadie va a ir a apagarla, es ridiculo que el equipo siga demandando corriente hasta que termine haciendo cualquier cagada.

lo correcto es que sense la tension de la bateria y si ve que baja a menos de un valor aceptable corte todo correctamente , por que , si la PC se corta por interrumpirse la luz no e snada dramatico..........peor es que la UPS comience a mandar pulsos de alta frecuencia o a dar y cortar la energia 10 veces por segundo.

pero a no asombrarse.............SI HAY fabricantes que son salames elevado a la  KAKA , he visto diseños que dan calambre de equipos comerciales......no de UPS por  que no he tenido el gusto , pero si de otras cosas que he trabajado lo suficiente.

saludos

PD :
si la UPS no se te estropeo probala, pero ponele como carga lamparas de unna potencia similar,  a ver cual es el comportamiento cuando la bateria esta en las ultimas.........PROBALA !


----------

